# Afraid of bath



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that she is so scared of baths. When I give baths, I put some towels down on the floor and that has helped to keep them from slipping. Maybe while giving her a bath feed her little treats. That might help to make it more positive. Good luck and let us know what happens. Would love to see pictures of her.


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine doesn't like the bath either so we just don't do it anymore. My brother in law has a pond and we take her swimming there every so often. When the weather is nice enough the wife and I give her a shampoo. Maybe 4 or 5 times from spring to fall.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe instead of the washcloth you could just get a package of babywipes. This way you won't feel like you may be leaving soap residue. I keep a package by the back door for muddy paws.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I was gonna suggest Babywipes. 
If she needs a bath i would have a groomer do it, or you can go to those places where you can do it herself, but she cant get out of the tub, plus you wont have a big mess.
They also have spray you can buy for dogs to make them smell better between bath.


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

Gomez can NOT stand a bath.. never has... i had to force him in before .. now he goes to bathroom but needs help in.. he just sits there now.. he use to be really bad in there.. i just keep tellin him hes a good boy and put a toy in there.. let him play will i clean him up. hes getting better.. just keep tellin her how good she is for being in there.. praise praise praise.. gomez loves being called a good boy.. hope things get better


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Ours has always been horrified of our tub. The last time we attempted a bath, she had a nervous breakdown and soiled herself. It was awful.
Now we take her to PetCo for baths in the winter. They have a do-it-yourself grooming area with a nice big tub w/ tie downs that doesn't seem to make her so nervous. It was like $12, including all the shampoo you need, plus towels & a nice powerful blow dryer. Pretty good deal if you ask me.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

My two year old Murphy hated baths as well and still really doesn't like them. However, he tolerates it now because he is used to it. I take him to Petco and do the self grooming. It is great because you get to use the tub and they have a harness that keeps them in there so they can't get out. You are also able to use all their supplies and the dryer as well. It only costs 10 dollars and to me it is well worth it. It keeps my house clean and it is much easier on my back. Especially since Murph weighs about 100 pounds now!!! 

Laurie


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Nicole&Zack said:


> I was gonna suggest Babywipes.
> If she needs a bath i would have a groomer do it, or you can go to those places where you can do it herself, but she cant get out of the tub, plus you wont have a big mess.
> They also have spray you can buy for dogs to make them smell better between bath.


Can you find this spray at any old pet store? I would love to have some of that if it works. Sam spends lots of time outside and he comes in pretty smelly.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

have you tried putting a towel down in the tub? it gives them better traction and can make them more comfortable.

also, have you tried putting her in the tub with no water / scrubbing happening? put her in, climb in with her and play with her and give treats. you may have to build up to having water in there with her.

thanks for being patient and trying to work it out with your new rescue. they don't always understand what we want from them as quickly as we'd like.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

SamIAm's Mom said:


> Can you find this spray at any old pet store? I would love to have some of that if it works. Sam spends lots of time outside and he comes in pretty smelly.


I've seen dry shampoo spray at my local PetSmart and Petco. I think it works just like the human stuff for people like surgical patients that can't get immersed in the shower.

Fergus loves water and being toweled off and associates both with baths, though he often wishes the soapy part would end sooner and that I wouldn't get so close to his head. I couldn't find him the other day and eventually located him standing in the dry tub, banging at the faucet and the drain. 

I'd make sure you have a slip free mat in the tub for her so she feels stable in it and carpet the bathroom floor with lots of towels so there is no room for slipping there and shut the bathroom door so she doesn't run out. You might also try desensitizing her to the bathroom and tub. Spend some time in there playing without a bath. Maybe even feed her in there so she associates it with something good? Then play with a little water, next time wash her feet only, and work your way up to a full bath.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

A slip proof mat in the tub is a must. When we have bathtime I cover the bathroom floor with towels, pull the shower curtain so it hangs outside the tub, take off his collar so I can wash it, grab his favorite ball which will float in the water, start the water running and in he comes. Keeping treats handy is good too. Does your pup have access to the bathroom all the time or only bathtime? You may want to call her into the bathroom just to explore it and get used to it. Encourage her to jump into the tub (throw her favorite toy in and have her fetch), give her treats and praise. Gradually work up to adding water to the tub and having a bath. Good luck.


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

mason showers with me. BUT he did have a fright when getting out of the tub. to get over it i'd sit in the tub w/him no water (and i'd usually wear long pants & sweatshirt). we'd just sit in the tub and he'd either take treats or eat. now he's always ready to shower. he knows i shower when i get home and he'll race in there and wait. even if its not time for him to get in he likes to stick his head in.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Celeigh said:


> I've seen dry shampoo spray at my local PetSmart and Petco. I think it works just like the human stuff for people like surgical patients that can't get immersed in the shower.
> 
> Fergus loves water and being toweled off and associates both with baths, though he often wishes the soapy part would end sooner and that I wouldn't get so close to his head. I couldn't find him the other day and eventually located him standing in the dry tub, banging at the faucet and the drain.
> 
> I'd make sure you have a slip free mat in the tub for her so she feels stable in it and carpet the bathroom floor with lots of towels so there is no room for slipping there and shut the bathroom door so she doesn't run out. You might also try desensitizing her to the bathroom and tub. Spend some time in there playing without a bath. Maybe even feed her in there so she associates it with something good? Then play with a little water, next time wash her feet only, and work your way up to a full bath.


 
Oh. Gotcha. We actually have some of the dry shampoo spray. I was thinking you were talking about something different (a puppy "cologne" maybe! Someone should invent that!). We use the spray on Sam, but I find that his coat is so thick that the spray just barely gets the top layer and the good ole smelly stuff is left underneath still.  I think with a dog that spends lots of time outside we're just gonna have to spend more time in the bath tub. : Luckily he likes the bath ok.


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions. I will try some of the techniques and let you know how Abby responds to them. In the meantime, the babywipes is a good solution. Unfortunately our camera broke so I am not able to get any pictures. I will try and borrow one because I'd love for you to see her. Wish I knew more about her past to help me understand her different behaviours, but guess it is too much to ask when someone surrenders a dog to give better information. Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

SamIAm's Mom said:


> Oh. Gotcha. We actually have some of the dry shampoo spray. I was thinking you were talking about something different (a puppy "cologne" maybe! Someone should invent that!). We use the spray on Sam, but I find that his coat is so thick that the spray just barely gets the top layer and the good ole smelly stuff is left underneath still.  I think with a dog that spends lots of time outside we're just gonna have to spend more time in the bath tub. : Luckily he likes the bath ok.


They make doggy cologne too! I've seen that at the regular pet stores as well. I wonder though if you spray that on a dirty dog if it's like spraying cologne on a dirty human - just one stink on top of the other...


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Doggy cologne doesn't work that great, the first few hours are great, but the next day it's like a mix of stink and cologne..so it's not the best. Now if you put it on them the night you bathe them, or the next day, it does keep them fresher longer. Holly is a bath lover, matter of fact, she will fall asleep while getting a bath. She leans on me and that is problematic, as it's hard to bathe a slug..LOL I can still bathe her in the kitchen sink, and she can just put her head on the divider or the counter and snooze til she's clean. The tub is hard because the just wants to relax and use me as her pillow.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

I would try putting her in the tub, give her the favorite treats and praise her a lot. Pet her in all her favortie spots, BUT, DON'T give her a bath. Let her out of the tub. 

I would do this a bunch of times(over the coarse of a few weeks) and then eventually turn the water on, let her feet get wet, let her lick the water. More praise, treats, petting. But, still don't bathe her. After a few more times, give her a bath. While bathing give her the favorite treats, but too many.

Give it a try, good luck!!


----------



## dogwalker81 (Jan 16, 2008)

An update - I brought her into the tub without the water and played, gave treats, etc several times. Have been able to give her a real (quick) bath twice now - I cover the floor with rugs and towels and shut the door. She even seems to like it. This has worked great. Thanks so much for everyones advice.


----------



## mike409 (Dec 23, 2007)

dogwalker81 said:


> An update - I brought her into the tub without the water and played, gave treats, etc several times. Have been able to give her a real (quick) bath twice now - I cover the floor with rugs and towels and shut the door. She even seems to like it. This has worked great. Thanks so much for everyones advice.


 

I didn't realize this was from 2/08:uhoh:. But, glade it's working out for you both.


----------



## ladolce_98 (Dec 26, 2007)

*Can sympathize*

My two labs and golden hate the bath. In fact, believe it or not, they understand the "bath" word and sneak away whenever they hear the word. What my husband and I do sometimes is get into the bath with them and it seems to calm them down. They seem to think that someone is in the same boat as them and they don't feel so bad. Also, in between baths we have found some wipes made specifically for dogs that leave their coat smelling and looking fresh. Hope this helps.


----------

